

Computer Keyboard from Bananas [video] - garbagegigo
http://vidinterest.com/video/3124/keyboard-using-bananas-makey-makey

======
kepano
A better link would be to Makey Makey's own website:
[http://makeymakey.com/](http://makeymakey.com/)

The project started about a year ago on Kickstarter and raised $568K
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joylabs/makey-makey-
an-i...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joylabs/makey-makey-an-invention-
kit-for-everyone)

It's a lot of fun to play with and a great educational experience. They
usually have a fun booth at Maker Faire.

------
casca
I don't know Vidinterest is, but here's the Youtube link referenced:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfQqh7iCcOU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfQqh7iCcOU)

The site referred to is: [http://makeymakey.com](http://makeymakey.com)

------
antiheld1n
@speeder Wacky musical instruments? Mireia installed a pencil-piano and played
the tetris song, for example :)
[http://blog.mmontanyola.com/?p=73](http://blog.mmontanyola.com/?p=73)

Makey Makey is awesome..

------
egeozcan
I'm thinking if this could be easy to replicate by re-purposing an old
keyboard.

------
Widdershin
I own one of these, does anybody have any questions?

------
speeder
Whoa! It is VERY interesting! Maybe it can make even easier to make your DIY
arcade cabinet?

Also, obviously you can make your own DDR dance pad (not with water though...
I would use metal plates, make more sense).

Or create some wacky musical instruments...

Too bad it only interfaces with keyboard it seems, thus lacking some serious
analog input... Although I don't know if it CAN track analog input anyway.

~~~
coreyja
According to the end of the video, it looks like you can have it interface as
a mouse too. So you might be able to make so more fancy analog input.

And I think it also said it can interface as/with an arduino, so I imagine a
lot more is possible if you are creative!

------
davcj
wow, this is amazing !!

~~~
benologist
And this is a shill account.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=davcj](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=davcj)

And here are vidinterestcom's other accounts:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nirajan](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nirajan)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=garbagegigo](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=garbagegigo)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bibek_p](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bibek_p)

